# Pte Wiebe, Cpl. Bouzane, Sgt. Karigiann Killed in Afghanistan Blast - 20 June 07



## GAP

Three NATO soldiers killed in Afghanistan blast
Updated Wed. Jun. 20 2007 8:20 AM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

Three NATO soldiers have been killed by an explosion in southern Afghanistan.

They were travelling in a vehicle when it was struck by an improvised explosive device, according to alliance officials cited by The Associated Press.

The nationalities of the three killed soldiers have not yet been released, pending notification of next of kin.

In other violence, officials said earlier Wednesday that gunmen fired on people praying in a mosque in eastern Afghanistan, killing three. 

The attack took place in Ismail Kheil, a village in Khost province. Two armed men entered the mosque, opening fire and killing three and wounding a fourth, according to Wazir Pacha, a Zabul province police chief who spoke to AP.

The attackers fled the scene and police are still unsure of the motive for the shooting.

In another attack, militants ambushed a United Nations convoy on the main highway between Kabul and Kandahar. The strike left two Afghan guards dead, and a third wounded. Two UN vehicles were damaged in the attack, Jailani Khan, a highway police chief for Zabul told AP.

And in the southern Kandahar province, Afghan police clashed with militants, retaking control of Miya Nishin district. One day earlier, militants overran the district. But just hours after police re-established control on Wednesday, the insurgents once again took over the district, said Esmatullah Alizai, a provincial police officer.
More on link


----------



## ex-Sup

Now ID'd as 3 Canadians...RIP boys.  

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070620/mosque_shooting_070620/20070620?hub=TopStories


----------



## muffin

My condolences to  all of thier friends and families.

RIP Soldiers.


----------



## Mike Baker

Oh nuts, I hope it's not anyone I know. Three more brave souls have left us. May they Rest in Peace


----------



## KevinB

RIP


----------



## Teflon

My prayers and condolences to  all of thier families and brothers in arms.


----------



## RHFC_piper

We have suffered another great loss as a country.  These fine soldiers, like the others before, shall not be forgot.


----------



## safeboy43

Supreme men and a supreme sacrifice.  RIP troops.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

My sincerest condolences to friends and family....


Matthew.


----------



## Reccesoldier

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh nuts, I hope it's not anyone I know. Three more brave souls have left us. May they Rest in Peace



Agreed.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## RHFC_piper

Official DND Release:



> Three Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
> 
> CEFCOM NR–07.018 - June 20, 2007
> 
> OTTAWA –  Three Canadian soldiers were killed at approximately 8 a.m. Kandahar time today when the vehicle in which they were traveling struck a suspected improvised explosive device on the main road, approximately 40 kms west of Kandahar City.  The incident occurred while the soldiers were conducting resupply operations between checkpoints.
> 
> The names of the casualties are being temporarily withheld at the request of their families.
> 
> The loss of every soldier is significant and is felt by all members of Joint Task Force Afghanistan. Notwithstanding that, we remain committed to the mission and the idea of peace and stability for the people of Afghanistan. We will not be deterred by the efforts of those who would deny the Afghan people a brighter future.


----------



## CdnArtyWife

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh nuts, I hope it's not anyone I know. Three more brave souls have left us. May they Rest in Peace



My fingers are crossed for the same reasons.

When I saw the flag at half-staff at the Garrison today I caught my breath and my heart grew heavy.

My sincerest condolences to the friends and families of the fallen.


----------



## Wookilar

edit: I always wish I could come up with something intelligent or poignant to say, especially when it's buds.......but I do not have the skill. So, I will just continue to do what I do, as best as I can, and hope I honour them in the process. My actions will be my remembrance.


----------



## GAP

Condolances


----------



## seamus

My condolences to the families, and godspeed to my friend.


----------



## Cpl.Banks

RIP


----------



## ark

RIP Soldiers


----------



## CF_Enthusiast

RIP boys. You did your job. Time to go home.


----------



## xo31@711ret

RIP Troops; your job is done. My condelences to family and friends.      

Pro Patria


----------



## Hawk

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of these Canadians.

Your job is done now, its time to rest


Hawk


----------



## Colin Parkinson

My thoughts and prayers are also with the families & comrades

The rest of you stay safe.


----------



## kilekaldar

RIP
and thank you for your sacrifice!


Now, when/where would it be appropriate to discuss why/if a M-Gator should be used outside the wire in a combat zone?
See picture here: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/m-gator.htm


----------



## Blackhorse7

RIP


----------



## WLSC

RIP soldiers... My thoughts are also with the families.


----------



## Michael OLeary

kilekaldar said:
			
		

> Now, when/where would it be appropriate to discuss why/if a M-Gator should be used outside the wire in a combat zone?
> See picture here: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/m-gator.htm



Not today, not this thread.


----------



## Kirkhill

My thanks to the deceased and their families.   RIP.


----------



## medicineman

RIP

MM


----------



## mudrecceman

Thoughts and prayers to the family, loved ones, friends of the fallen.  Regimental families have lost some of their best today.

No words can really say it, can they?

 :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute:

Two of the soldiers have been identified: 

Cpl. Stephen Frederick Bouzane, 26; and 
Pte. Joel Vincent Wiebe, 22. 
Both were PPCLI.

More on link:

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20070620%2fmosque_shooting_070620


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

RIP


----------



## BigRudy

RIP boys, I will never forget you.


----------



## Hill677

Does anyone know which Battalion the two "Pats" where from?? 
The Regiment Has lost two more of the finest  

 :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute:


----------



## Hill677

Cancel last...They are from the 3VP.......RIP MY BROTHERS!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Condolences to the familes and to the Regimental family.


----------



## mudrecceman

The pictures are from the CBC and CTV websites.  RIP brave souls...


----------



## deedster

I was hoping I'd heard wrong...however, now confirmed.
RIP soldiers and sincerest condolences to the families & friends.
Thank you (just doesn't seem like enough) your service & courage will NOT be forgotten.


----------



## russianfrontphotos

God bless these heroic men. They have not died in vain. They died proudly representing Canada. My hear breaks at this loss.


----------



## Jack O.

My thoughts and prayers for their families. RIP.


----------



## darmil

RIP boys.


----------



## 1feral1

Another dark day that reinforces the clear and present danger our lForces face each minute of every day.

There will be more rough days ahead.

My thoughts are with their friends and families.

Wes


----------



## Rocketryan

RIP Soldiers


----------



## BernDawg

Rest In Peace lads, Rest in peace.


----------



## BernDawg

Just in on CTV

Cpl. Stephen Frederick Bouzane, 26; 
Pte. Joel Vincent Wiebe, 22; and 
Sgt. Christos Karigiannis (age not immediately available). 
All three were members of 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton. 


No words


----------



## BigRudy

Further to my last, all three of these men were excellent soldiers. Excuse my lack of tact, but they were God damn great soldiers who knew their jobs and worked hard for everything they had. I will miss all 3 of them, and I know the rest of the platoon will as well. God Speed boys, 3pplci forever

I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

BigRudy said:
			
		

> I just don't know what else to say.



Keep the faith BigRudy

VP


----------



## krustyrl

Rest assured BigRudy,.... they will not be forgotten.


----------



## deedster

Godspeed BigRudy


----------



## 3rd Herd

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Keep the faith BigRudy
> 
> VP



Echoed  

VP


----------



## Mike Baker

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Keep the faith BigRudy
> 
> VP


+1


----------



## niner domestic

We Will Remember.

Then let's have faith; good cometh out of ill;
The power that shaped the strife shall end the strife;
Then let's bow down before the Unknown Will;
Fight on, believing all is well with life;
Seeing within the worst of War's red rage
The gleam, the glory of the Golden Age. 

Robert Service, "Faith" Rhymes of the Red Cross Man, 1916.


----------



## devil39

RIP Soldiers.

My condolences to the families and friends of the fallen, and my condolences to their fellow soldiers, especially those who have and currently are serving with them.


----------



## Babbling Brooks

I didn't have the honour of meeting any of these soldiers, but like many, <a href="http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/06/smouldering-studiousness.html">I saw a little of Sgt Karigiannis' personality shine through</a> in a widely published <a href="http://www.macleans.ca/article.jsp?content=20070618_106194_106194">letter to Maclean's magazine</a> just over a week ago in which he admired cover model Kinga Ilyes in an articulate and gentlemanly way.

I hope he and his mates continued taking the time to admire life's beauty, savouring each and every breath until their last.

My condolences to the friends and family of the honoured dead, and may they rest in peace.


----------



## Good2Golf

Rest in peace, soldiers.

VP


----------



## Hot Lips

:cdnsalute:  RIP

HL


----------



## CrazyCanuck

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences and prayers to the families of Sgt Karigiannis,Cpl Bouzane,Pte Wiebe and the PPCLI Regiment.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> I didn't have the honour of meeting any of these soldiers, but like many, <a href="http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/06/smouldering-studiousness.html">I saw a little of Sgt Karigiannis' personality shine through</a> in a widely published <a href="http://www.macleans.ca/article.jsp?content=20070618_106194_106194">letter to Maclean's magazine</a> just over a week ago in which he admired cover model Kinga Ilyes in an articulate and gentlemanly way.



The same thing came to mind for me.

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen - we mourn with you all.


----------



## mudrecceman




----------



## P-PLATOON

R.I.P., troops


----------



## Red 6

My condolences to the families of these fine Soldiers who died defending freedom. 
"He stands in the unbroken line of patriots who have dared to die that freedom might live, and grow, and increase its blessings. Freedom lives and through it he lives, in a way that humbles the undertakings of most men." Franklin Delano Roosevelt.


----------



## AmmoTech90

RIP in troops and condolences to the families and friends.

D


----------



## manhole

Condolences to the families and friends of the fallen......RIP soldiers..........


----------



## Lance Wiebe

My sincere condolences to their families and friends.

Your sacrifice and devotion to duty will not be forgotten.

RIP, soldiers.


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Troops  :cdnsalute:


----------



## observor 69

Condolences to the families and friends of the fallen......RIP soldiers..........


----------



## Hockeycaper

My condolences to the friends and families of these fallen heroes.


----------



## BootStrap

Rest in Peace, your Job is done, time to go home.


----------



## geo

At ease, your work is done

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn,
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## gaspasser

I shalll be recieving them on the ramp tonight and  placing them on the plane for their final voyage home with deep regrets and heartfelt sorrow.    
...at the going down of the sun, we shall remember them.


----------



## medic149

Rest in Peace troops.


----------



## wildman0101

rest in peace warriors  
you will not be forgotten...  
you have my undying gratittude                    
my condolences to friends and family
                                           scoty b


----------



## vonGarvin

To my comrades in the PPCLI: please accept my condolences to the loss of your brothers.  And please accept my apologies for my tardiness in the posting of this: I've been in the field. 


RIP


----------



## proudnurse

My condolences to the families as well. May they find comfort and strength in each other, through this time of loss.

 

~Rebecca


----------



## Yrys

Sgt. Christos Karigiannis was 31 years old .

Family said in the deceased page this week that he was a proud member of the CF.

They also asked instead of flowers at the "funeirailles" that money be send to a charity like CARE 
in his memory, to help reconstruct schools and hospitals in Afghanistan.


----------

